# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  استفاده از crystal report در asp.net

## ehsan_2000

سلام دوستان 
از دوستان کسی میدونه چطور از crystal report در  asp.net میشه استفاده کرد؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## komail_sh

سلام دوست عزیز
شما باید یه صفحه جدید ایجاد کنی و در اون یه شئ crystal report viewer قرار بدی و بعد صفحه کریستالی رو که از قبل ساختی به عنوان سورس به اون معرفی کنی

----------


## مسعود منصوری

با سلام
کسی میدونه چرا وقتی از کریستال ریپورت توی asp.net استفاده میکنم  print و  export کار نمیکنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!  :متفکر:

----------

